# Poodles on bike



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Because here in Israel is very poor public transport (all people have a car, but I and my boyfriend haven't - we haven't driving licence, in Czech Republic it's not such necessary thing), we bought bikes. And I teached my doggies to ride in a basket.




























Of course with treats...









Dance is little bit groomed for summer...


















And some necessary playing 


















More here:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...ms/5869958175707560865?authkey=CPbHrLKvvu2CLw


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, your mpoo look so happy to bike with you!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Zmyjka*: I think you could teach a poodle _anything!_ You are such a wonderful trainer!! Love seeing you bicycling with poodles on-board. Great exercise for you, great entertainment for Loki and Dance, _and _ all who see you whizzing by! What a fun sight to see!


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Qarza said:


> I like to see the dogs riding in the baskets. I have been thinking of getting a front basket for my bike. was wondering if two toys might fit in one basket. Maybe I will take te dogs to bike shop before I buy the baskets.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I thing they can fit, but question is if they will feel comfortable so close to each other. They will need some place to keep a balance. But if they haven't problem to sleep with close contact or to travel in one pet crate, they probably manage it.


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for MORE AMAZING PHOTOS! You really have amazing little dogs and you spend so much time with them. Love seeing all the outings and how much you are involved with them each and every day. Those are some very lucky dogs. How long did it take Loki to become so amazing at agility??? You, Loki, and Dance are some great inspiration for me!


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Travis said:


> Thanks for MORE AMAZING PHOTOS! You really have amazing little dogs and you spend so much time with them. Love seeing all the outings and how much you are involved with them each and every day. Those are some very lucky dogs. How long did it take Loki to become so amazing at agility??? You, Loki, and Dance are some great inspiration for me!


We have started with agility when he was about 7 months and now he is about 22 months, so now its more than year since we started training. But mostly it was about me - I have to learn how to move and how to lead him, he is really natural talent


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

What a great way to get around! I bet you get so many people stopping to look at you guys. Love it.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Once again, beautiful pictures. I love looking at pictures of Loki and Dance. They looking like they are enjoying riding on the bikes.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a wonderful life your Poodles have! Your bond with them is so incredible, and how you document it is so beautiful! Thank You for sharing......


----------

